# Cannondale Rush Sl und Rush Hinterbau beides NEU



## Pedal-rider (19. November 2011)

Verkaufe hier einen Cannondale Rush Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfer und einen Cannondale Rush Hinterbau. Beide sind neu und nie verbaut worden!

Kein Sofortkauf möglich!

Viel Spaß beim Bieten 

http://www.ebay.de/sch/velovoss/m.html?hash=item3f101c5639&item=270853232185&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------

